
An Anatomy of Melancholy from Goya and Edgar Allan Poe to Bauhaus and Tim Burton - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/features/world-goth-day-2018-gothic-history-edgar-allan-poe-dracula-punks-bauhaus-siouxsie-cure-tim-burton-a8356986.html
======
mcguire
One would have thought that they could have worked in a reference to
"Supernatural Horror in Literature", since most of the texts they they list
are highlighted there.

And oddly, I was just watching a lecture by Andrew George at Harvard's Semitic
Museum on The Epic of Gilgamesh. It, too, is pretty melancholy.

~~~
defen
I was more surprised that they included Tim Burton but not Robert Burton,
considering he wrote _The Anatomy of Melancholy_

~~~
stochastic_monk
I’m not very impressed at all, to be fair. The only place I was even felt
positive they pointed out was Nine Inch Nails’ synth pop artistic lineage,
which I think is essential for fully understanding what he has to say. It’s
like a high school essay fluff piece.

As an aside, I have come to expect little from a site so fixated on exploiting
trypophobia for their ad scheme.

------
Tharkun
While reading the title, I was briefly hoping this would be about the webcomic
A Softer World. They bundled their best comics in a book titled The Anatomy of
Melancholy.

